# LIFE (Living in Fear Everyday) Scam??



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi 
My husband has been being plagued by a group of people called LIFE for the past week or so who ring him at lest 20 = 30 times a day on his business phone.  They claim he has agreed to a £200 fee for some books to be sent to schools on drug use but when he asked what their registered charity number was they said they werent a charity or a limited company.  He told them he wasnt paying as they couldnt send anything to him to prove what they did and the got really abusive.  Told him they would make him pay the money by continuing to phone him and by sending 3 skips a day to be delivered to our house.  We have contacted the police and trading standards but wondered if anyone else had come across this?

Thanks


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

they are skanx and [email protected] 

my dh had this on his buisness fone last year and they foned and said he had aggreed to sponsering  the books and threatened to cum to our address and beat him up   and told him if he couldnt afford the books he shouldnt be in buisness cheecky mother [email protected]@ers   

what u need to do is get in touch with phone company and get the number and give it to the police and ask them to bar that number from cuming thro to yr dh fone 

its awfull what they are doin to people  

nikki xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki
Thanks for replying. We have contacted the police and trading standards but they keep phoning off different numbers - all mainly from the Cheshire area and then they withhold the number a lot.  Did it all die down after you bared the number or did you have to do anything else?  Its really stressful and the last thing we need at the moment 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Blimey! 

Cheeky beggers!

Being a buisness phone you can't exactly screen your calls can you? I guess this is why they pick on buisness users. 

What they are doing is illegal. Next time they call, tell them that they are committing an offence under the 1984 Telecommunications Act and that you have notified the police who are currently investigating the matter, including tracing all incoming calls to your phone.

http://www.freebeagles.org/articles/malicious_calls.html

What are the police actually doing about it? If they're not taking the matter seriously, keep reporting it until they do! Your DH proablby isn't the only one they are doing this too. And keep records of every time they call. Make sure they give you a crime reporting number so you know they've logged it. You might also want to contact the service provider for the mobile phone as they might be able to help / advise.

Hope you get this sorted soon.

C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Might have known that site would have something about it! Is there nothing that site doesn't cover? 

C~x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
cant thank you all enough for that info esp the link to Martin Lewis!  We have reported it to Trading Standards and have a crime ref number.  Going to try and get the numbers blocked but they keep using withheld numbers!  Anyway, not had a call from them on friday so fingers crossed thats the end of it!

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Perhaps if your DH tells them the call is being recorded and the police are tracing them they might give up

Can't believe some people  

Hope it stops soon
x


----------

